

Tell HN: Big Google Update (maybe going after content farms) - OmarIsmail

It's still early but it looks like there's a big update happening to Google results. First signs of it were early this morning and it's now rolling out to the various servers around afternoon evening East Coast time. Right now it looks like it's localized to google.com so it remains to be seen what the long term effect of these changes are going to be when things settle out and if the changes will roll out to the international servers as well.<p>In terms of profile, it looks like "big" sites with many pages that get long tail search traffic are seeing a drop in SERPs/traffic. No clear profile is coming up on what they're being replaced with.
======
sagacity
> No clear profile is coming up on what they're being replaced with.

Do they necessarily have to be _replaced_ with something?

What I mean is, could it not be that these 'big' site are give - say a 300+
penalty and that's just about it.

------
WillyF
Care to give any examples?

~~~
OmarIsmail
It's difficult to give specific query/site examples because people aren't
forthcoming with them. However, it's not going to be long before you start
hearing about it in a broader sense (my guess is tomorrow, weekend at the
latest). Due to the nature of the way it's rolling out (google.com only,
starting about midday) people probably haven't noticed it yet. They'll notice
it tonight, or tomorrow when they check today's logs. And then you'll start
hearing a lot of chatter Saturday when people feel the brunt of the first full
day of this thing.

From initial assessments this looks to be a bigger change than pretty much
everything I've seen in the past few years. Including MayDay, Caffiene,
Florida, etc.

